# Working flat out.



## Xmetal (May 8, 2005)

This is my g/f's cat (his name's Midnight), hard at work as usual in her bedroom.


----------



## deb (May 9, 2005)

This one's not a blooper.........that cat knows perfectly well what she's doing and making no mistake in doing it!


----------



## karissa (May 10, 2005)

Lol... aaaaah.... thats the life.. right there...  *sigh*


----------



## mentos_007 (May 14, 2005)

karissa said:
			
		

> Lol... aaaaah.... thats the life.. right there...  *sigh*


exactly... no school... no work... always a lot of things to eat and a great owner... mrrrrr


----------

